# SuperX Ballistec Carbon vs. CAADX Optimized 6061 Alloy



## Thinkb4uact (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm about to purchase my first cyclocross bike and I have a dilemma. There's a great deal on a SuperX Carbon Rival or I can go with the CAADX Disc Ultegra. The SuperX is great because its all carbon, with speed save stays, but it doesn't have disc breaks and uses the lower qualit SRAM Rival system. The CAADX has all the components I want, especially if I get the 2014 with the new 11 speed Shinamo 6800. The CAADX has disc breaks, a carbon fork an a carbon/alloy mix save stay. Both bikes come in at the same price because the SuperX is on sale. I think the real deciding factor is if ballistec carbon is really that much better than CAADX alloy and If I should sacrifice high end parts just to get the full carbon frame. Will the ride really be that much smoother on the SuperX? I also am a bigger rider so I think I may prefer the geometry of the CAADX which has a more upright positioning. Lifting up both bikes they both feel like they are about the same weight. What are your thoughts?


----------



## m2ber04 (Aug 13, 2012)

were did you find the 2014 CAADX? I didn't think they were out yet, not on the cannondale website either.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

SuperX Carbon all the way!!!


----------



## Thinkb4uact (Jul 17, 2013)

m2ber04 said:


> were did you find the 2014 CAADX? I didn't think they were out yet, not on the cannondale website either.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741923.319977664737497&type=3&theater


----------



## m2ber04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought those were just leaks....no pricing and as far as I know my LBS had no official info from Cannondale on release, pricing, specs for 2013 CAADx. What is the pricing on the CAADx Ultegra Disc then??


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the 2014 Caadx Ultegra has 6700... same exact bike as 2013... bummer! I ordered the SuperX Rival at the crazy closeout you referred too. No looking back... stoked! Hope to get it tmrw or Wed.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

SuperX for sure; not only is it likely lighter, but the SRAM controls are much easier to clean after a dirty season.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

Do you race??


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

SUPERX all the way. Rode mine for the first time last night at CX practice and I am in love


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Nothing against carbon fiber, but what would it cost to replace either frame?

This thread reminds me of watching a friend's rear derailler clog with mud, resulting in a mangled derailler hanger and a _destroyed _carbon fiber frame. When I race I don't ever want to worry about the equipment I might need to replace.


----------



## PastorPaully (Oct 1, 2013)

This is the same thing I'm struggling with: 

I have a TCX that I upgraded to SRAM, was going to do wheels, but then realized I just don't like the bike no matter what I throw at it. Not a bad bike, but the frame is just too small and I'm looking for something different. 

Is the carbon frame really that much better? I was thinking about buying the CAADX and moving the SRAM stuff over to it and the 105 over to the TCX and then unloading the TCX. I like the black and white frame paint scheme on the 105. 

I do see that the carbon build is a lot lighter, but also I do plan on riding this bike on a lot of single track/gravel/general dirt. How will the carbon hold up to spills, crashes, and gravel hitting the frame? Is it double the price better? Any thoughts?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

They are both real nice bikes, there is nothing wrong with the aluminum frame, I suspect the disc model is a bit heavier but not too bad, maybe have the shop throw them both on a scale for you if they have any in stock. I would not want a 22 pound cross bike to race on, and I'm not real picky about weight.

If you are kind of new to this stuff there is something to be said for starting down the disc road. Pretty clearly it's going to become the standard in the next couple seasons and you can upgrade the frame, add better race wheels, whatever and start accumulating disc crap. A lot of us own a garage full of rim brake equipment already so are not hasty to switch.

As long as the disc bike isn't a tank it's a nice choice, but that carbon bike will be a nice light race bike thats hard to beat, the rim brakes on a cross bike are certainly something you can live with OK for racing


----------



## PastorPaully (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I raced last season just for the fun of it on a bone stock 2012 Giant TCX 2. I figured that I may as well just show up. The bike weighed 24 pounds and I managed to do okay. Not podium okay, but not last either. I would not recommend doing that as it was a challenge to try to keep up. I did learn a ton of stuff that was beneficial. First and foremost is that weight does matter. :-D

I actually plan to take off the 105 group on the Cannondale and swap it with the SRAM group that I put on my TCX. I just realized that I'm throwing money at a bike (TCX) I really don't love. The TCX is not bad so don't think I'm talking smack. I just know that the one that stirs the soul is always the faster personal choice. The TCX is a good bike, but not the one that stirs my soul.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Love my SuperX. One thing you should know before making the plunge...it doesn't use a standard fork. It uses a 1.25" tapered fork instead of the 1.5" that all other cross bikes use.


----------



## PastorPaully (Oct 1, 2013)

In the interest of full disclosure I bought a CAADX Ultegra. I love the bike, and am saving for a new wheel set. Thanks for the input.


----------



## PastorPaully (Oct 1, 2013)

Just an update on the CAADX. I tacoed a rim after breaking a spoke. Cannondale is giving me a new rim. Pretty cool so I just want to say kudos for standing behind their product.


----------

